# Knicks Vs Celtics Playoffs Game 1!!!



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Game one of Knicks Vs Celtics tonight, any predicition on this series? I for one do not think the knicks have enough to win this series, but excited that atleast we are here.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I've got Celtics in 6 in what should be a fun series.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Wow, heartbreaker for the Knicks tonight. Up by 3 with 30 seconds left and they blow it. Ah well, theres always game 2.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*I had no problems or complaints with this game untill the final 11 seconds...... *
Mr. wannabe *HERO-*Carmelo Anthony is suppose to have playoff-experience.....
*in this one game*, Melo showed why his team (Denver) was a first-round knockoff for 6 seasons. 

If Melo wouldve drove the ball inside to tie the score....
I couldnt complain if he missed the shot and no fouls were called b/c we were in the long history of Boston Garden officiating. 
I didnt have a problem with Boston time-out design-play of an alley-oop to KG b/c the NBA world know Dantoni has no-defensive plan. 

*P.S.* Amare & Marion had this same (exact) problem with HERO-Marbury in the 2003-playoffs in Phoenix. 
I guess some-players are "Super-Stars" in the regular-season, and are role-players in the playoffs.......Marbury, Frances, T-Mac, Carter, Carmelo, ect., ect.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*The 2nd game the Knicks had the ball with 13 seconds remaining*

We watched (two) hold your breath great playoff games, that had all kinds of crazy excitement going-down the stretch to the final seconds of the game. 
_What more could a NBA-Fan ask for in a playoff-game? _
:twoguns:
*The Boston Celtics have to be the best entertaining-team for their home crowd. Four great season of being the #1 top CLOSER-team.* 
Especially in all of their first-round "crunch-time" postseason series starting with: Atlanta, Chicago, Miami, and now the Knicks. 
Practically all of these Boston series games....went down to the final-seconds. _A helluva coincidence if u ask me..._


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

With all these injuries, they're not winning this series.

If you're the Knicks, I think you've got to not pick up Chauncey's option, and use your $13-odd million in cap room to sign two of these guys:

Marc Gasol
Glen Davis
Nick Young
Jamal Crawford
Kenyon Martin
J.R. Smith
Shane Battier
Jason Richardson
Aaron Brooks


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> With all these injuries, they're not winning this series.
> 
> If you're the Knicks, I think you've got to not pick up Chauncey's option, and use your $13-odd million in cap room to sign two of these guys:
> 
> ...


to pick up the option on billups is kind of stupid but thats what is most likely going to happen....


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Knicks wont pick up Billup's option.

More likely they will go for another cheaper pg and a centre which they desperately need. If they can squeeze a stopper in there as well awesome. A back up PG is also necessary. 

Then look to trade for CP3 Deron or Dwight.


----------

